# Bombs, Buys, and Boobies



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Okay, so the boobies are actually mine, and I'm trying to work them off, I swear!

I step outside this morning, expecting a pile of bills, a few skin mags, and the usual disgusted glances from the hot college girls across the street (hey, the thong I wear is prescription!!) and lo and behold, what do I see.

THREE boxes from three BOTL's. 

First up, DaKlugs retaliates for my involvement in the TxMatt assault with this bevy of bodacious beauties:


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

...then, Icehog3 hits me out of nowhere with a fiver of some of my favorite smokes!! HDM Dark Sumatras!!! My local shoppe AND JR's were both out of them, so this is SUPER appreciated:


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

...and FINALLY, I recently made a deal with Coventry Cat for a $75 dollar "sampler" of special sticks, and this guy floors me with a monstrous selection of gorgeous smokes well beyond what I expected:


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

So a BIG thank you to all three of you fellas!!!! Dave and Tom, that was super nice and totally appreciated, and Bill, you rock, man!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Good day at your house that's for sure!! Sorry to hear about the thong! u


----------



## Wu9lf (Mar 23, 2005)

What a morning for you. All i got was an hours worth of traffic followed by crappy weather. Enjoy those sticks.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Okay, so the boobies are actually mine, and I'm trying to work them off, I swear!
> 
> First up, DaKlugs retaliates for my involvement in the TxMatt assault with this bevy of bodacious beauties:


Man I have to learn how to use the vac pack thingie. Looks like I scrunched the HDM a bit. Enjoy the smokes. Quit sending me cigars. I want to be able to smoke the ones I buy too.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Man I have to learn how to use the vac pack thingie. Looks like I scrunched the HDM a bit. Enjoy the smokes. Quit sending me cigars. I want to be able to smoke the ones I buy too.


Hahahaha, the vac pack was like opening Capone's vault!!! But the HDM wasn't crushed, it's actually just octagonal now! :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Enjoy the Sumatras Jim....if I hadn't had 'em shipped right from the dealer, I would have included "Rats"!!!

p.s.....If you ever want smokes from me again, never, ever, wear the thong in my presence... :r


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

LOL! Thanks Tom!!! And, no worries, the thong is only for the benefit of the wife, and a select few neighbor gals :SM


----------



## Cigar Czar (Mar 6, 2005)

:r I'll take some Boobies, over a bomb any day! :w


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Good selections you've got Jim! WTG Guys.
Nice Pics. too.







PS next time, what about pictures of the college girls  




Salud!


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Wu9lf said:


> What a morning for you. All i got was an hours worth of traffic followed by crappy weather. Enjoy those sticks.


I got sick, does that count? 

Hey Congratulations Horrorview. Was it your birthday?


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice hit guys, he deserved it  Enjoy the smokes Jim :w


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Cigar Czar said:


> :r I'll take some Boobies, over a bomb any day! :w


Even if they are horrorview's?


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

t'kay said:


> Even if they are horrorview's?


 :r :r :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

:r 

I'm sitting here laughing at this thread so hard. I can't even come up with my typical smart ash comment! :r Just picturing you around the neighbors, out getting the mail, in a nice white Victoria's secret thong, is killing me! :r 



I did think of a question though. Miracle Bra? Aren't they exspensive!?!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

hollywood said:


> :r
> 
> I'm sitting here laughing at this thread so hard. I can't even come up with my typical smart ash comment! :r Just picturing you around the neighbors, out getting the mail, in a nice white Victoria's secret thong, is killing me! :r
> 
> I did think of a question though. Miracle Bra? Aren't they exspensive!?!


Holy $hit! Jim I can imagine you wearing it Amigo :r


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Dave doesnt play any games. another SWEET SIXER BOMB!!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

nice work!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Great hit guys. Congrats Jim, and you sure deserve it too BOTL..


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> Holy $hit! Jim I can imagine you wearing it Amigo :r


Watch out, Roli!! I may pop up on one of your beaches someday!! :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

horrorview said:


> Watch out, Roli!! I may pop up on one of your beaches someday!! :r


Well Jim,when you do stop by and pick us up...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

horrorview said:


> LOL! Thanks Tom!!! And, no worries, the thong is only for the benefit of the wife, and a select few neighbor gals :SM


Damn Jim maybe we should bomb yer poor wife... :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

hollywood said:


> I'm sitting here laughing at this thread so hard. I can't even come up with my typical smart ash comment! :r Just picturing you around the neighbors, out getting the mail, in a nice white Victoria's secret thong, is killing me! :r
> 
> I did think of a question though. Miracle Bra? Aren't they exspensive!?!


how come we got pics of everything but the thong?? Post a pic of you in the thong and I bet you'd get alot more stogies!! You'd probably get more ISOM's than Frank did!! :r

By the way, congrats on the bombs!! WTG bombers!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> how come we got pics of everything but the thong?? Post a pic of you in the thong and I bet you'd get alot more stogies!! You'd probably get more ISOM's than Frank did!! :r
> 
> By the way, congrats on the bombs!! WTG bombers!![/QUOTE
> 
> I sure as hell hope Jim looks better in the a thong than I would..if not u


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> how come we got pics of everything but the thong?? Post a pic of you in the thong and I bet you'd get alot more stogies!! You'd probably get more ISOM's than Frank did!! :r
> 
> By the way, congrats on the bombs!! WTG bombers!!


Anita, maybe Jim doen't want to show off his "stogie".... :r :r


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Anita, maybe Jim doen't want to show off his "stogie".... :r :r


Tom, you're Irish, too, ain't ye? Don't you know about our "curse"!? :c

Oh, and for Anita, here's me getting ready to check the mail:


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice.......................... :r damn thats funny ya nut..........

Hey a swimsuit calendar. The Gorillas of CS????


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

floydp said:


> Nice.......................... :r damn thats funny ya nut..........
> 
> Hey a swimsuit calendar. The Gorillas of CS????


If everyone gets me head shots, I'll gladly make us all look like GODS! That's a great idea, Frank!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Tom, you're Irish, too, ain't ye? Don't you know about our "curse"!?
> 
> Oh, and for Anita, here's me getting ready to check the mail:


WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Nice tatt's!!!! :r :r and pec's, and quad's and bycep's and 6 pack and.....

Did I mention what a fine stogie you have there??:r

Frank looks like he has 6 pack ab's too... a 6 pack under his shirt!! :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm getting in shape for the photo shoot...


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Sadly, my six-pack abs are a result of steroid abuse as evidenced by my enormous head


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> how come we got pics of everything but the thong?? Post a pic of you in the thong and I bet you'd get alot more stogies!! You'd probably get more ISOM's than Frank did!! :r
> 
> By the way, congrats on the bombs!! WTG bombers!!


I'll send him cigars NOT to post that pic!!!!!! :r


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

floydp said:


> Nice.......................... :r damn thats funny ya nut..........
> 
> Hey a swimsuit calendar. The Gorillas of CS????


I'd buy one!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You're all NUTS!! :r :r :r 

And Jim, I am only 7/8ths Irish....LOL!


----------

